# How long does (re)registering for ROS take?



## Brendan Burgess (15 Oct 2012)

My Digital Certificate expired, so I had to go through the process again. 

1) I applied for my RAN.  I phoned the ROS helpline and they gave me the RAN over the phone.  I didn't get any letter from them with a RAN. 

2) On 5 October, I applied for a Digital Certificate and it went through ok. 

3) I now want to move to Step 3 - "Retrieve your Digital Cert" . 
It asks for a System Password.

But I have received no correspondence from the Revenue with a System Password.

I emailed roshelp@revenue.ie on 10 October but got no reply to my email.

Is there a week long delay or is there some other explanation? 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Oct 2012)

Update

I eventually got through to them on the phone to find that they have a business address for me on file which is over 10 years old.


----------



## wednesday (15 Oct 2012)

I called my local ROS liaison officer and she emailed by system password to me. It took 24 hours in order for it to be active but was a lot less hassle.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Oct 2012)

wednesday

Thanks for that advice. I called my Ros Liaison office and he has printed off an will post it to me.  He couldn't give it to me over the phone, and I never thought of asking him to email it to me. Tomorrow will be soon enough for it.

It's much easier to get through to the ROS Liaison Officer than to Ros Technical Support.


----------

